# Once visa is granted???



## janewalker55 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi, this is my second question this week (first answered superbly I may add!).. Once we have successfully gained our Long Term visa (two UK married retirees, self funding, not working, ultimately buying a house etc..) are we 'allowed' to go backwards and forwards to UK from France or is it restricted at all? `its just that our house will presumably be sold/under offer but not completed so would imagine we would need to sort stuff out, maintain the garden, pack up house etc.. so can imagine lots of to-ing and fro-ing... Thanks in anticipation... Jane


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes you can but remember that once your Visa is granted and you move to France you will need to apply to the Prefecture for your Carte de Sejour which shows that you are resident in France and will avoid any problems at the border.Once you apply then you will eventually get an appointment at the Prefecture and this along with the hundred and one other things that you will need to do during your first few weeks in France means that you may want to be around as long as possible so if there are other people that can cut the grass etc in the UK then I would only go back if really necessary


----------



## janewalker55 (Dec 30, 2021)

Crabtree said:


> Yes you can but remember that once your Visa is granted and you move to France you will need to apply to the Prefecture for your Carte de Sejour which shows that you are resident in France and will avoid any problems at the border.Once you apply then you will eventually get an appointment at the Prefecture and this along with the hundred and one other things that you will need to do during your first few weeks in France means that you may want to be around as long as possible so if there are other people that can cut the grass etc in the UK then I would only go back if really necessary


Yep... I totally get that.. It would only ever be one of us for a 48 hour dash across the channel. I know that the Portuguese system (we were briefly considering Portugal rather than France) you can only re-enter Portugal twice during this period and I just wondered if it was the same.. Obviously not.. I totally understand what you mean though, we need to be around during those important first few weeks.. thanks for the response.


----------

